# Looking for people to look for cobia during the week...



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Would like to get a few contacts for people than can fish during the week and don't need much notice. Most of the people I fish with work during the week. Will be fishing out of destin and probably head out between 8 and 10 on days I'm fishing and will be back before 5. Please have general knowledge about boating and cobia fishing. Just pm me if you're interested. Gonna start looking as soon as my tower is built.


----------

